# SW Cashmere vs PPG Pure Performance



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

I prefer the PPG Pure Performance it is becoming my interior paint of choice. 

Anyone agree?


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I mostly use Regal.

It's what I'm used to..no other reason.


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

what are u paying for Regal

I get the Pure Performance for 25 a Gallon


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I had to go look.

Last I bought was the eggshell...33.59


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Super Spec from BM is a great sleeper product Interior or Exterior. With that being said the best interior paint as far as contractor friendly, C2 flows well, rolls on like butter and covers well....... http://www.c2color.com/ 

I'm a huge fan of the old PPG speedhide line, the 6-2 quick dry primer) 6-411 eggshell ) was sweet.... but hard to get now.

For deep colors AURA is the King but deep colors only.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

THINKPAINTING said:


> Super Spec from BM is a great sleeper product Interior or Exterior. With that being said the best interior paint as far as contractor friendly, C2 flows well, rolls on like butter and covers well....... http://www.c2color.com/
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the old PPG speedhide line, the 6-2 quick dry primer) 6-411 eggshell ) was sweet.... but hard to get now.
> 
> For deep colors AURA is the King but deep colors only.


Ditto on the PPG Speedhide line. 6-90 was our alkyd semi-gloss of choice for years. We switched to Impervo when the local building supply switched from PPG to BM


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I can get Super spec for less than $20.

Most bids I'll spec Regal, and use SS as my first suggestion/reply to "oh, we didn't wanna spend that much"


----------



## briancreary (Feb 10, 2010)

*interior paint*

Aura all the way.

If they won't go Aura then yes I like Regal, and if that is even too rich for them then I do Speedhide. I'd like to try Pure Performance some time, sounds like Pittsburg's answer for Regal or SW400.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't care for the Aura much.

I only used it once, it was ok... but it was "different".

(I'm old and set in my ways)

now get off my lawn!


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

i will have to try super spec i havent used that yet.

My PPG store now has Ben Moore so I am trying out the Ben Moore here and there but the prices are a lot higher.


----------



## briancreary (Feb 10, 2010)

*old man LOL*

I'm the one that put the burning poop in the Aura can on your door step last Halloween, :w00t:


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

My paint supplier gave me a gallon of BM Regal Select to try Linen Wht Egg
ya know the primer and finish in the same can.... Will try it out ASAP.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't tried it either.

I already dont like it though.


----------



## advanced10 (May 9, 2011)

PPG Manor Hall is the equal to Cashmere also Pratt & Lambertt Acolade


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

jfranklin said:


> i will have to try super spec i havent used that yet.
> 
> My PPG store now has Ben Moore so I am trying out the Ben Moore here and there but the prices are a lot higher.


 SS is fine in most cases except for ultra deeps I usually won't even try it. Hat banding will kill you. 

Anyway I start there with a bid, and up sell to regal or aura. If its a kitchen or bath I usually push regal really hard.

I am not pleased with Regal Select atm. Read the link below to see why. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/regal-select-13557/index2/#post215377


----------

